# Z445 trans oil ?



## Houndog101 (Mar 31, 2016)

How much oil does it take to change transmission oil and filter,,

Thanks ,


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Houndog101,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Try an internet search for "Oil Types and Capacities - GreenPartsStore", scroll down to Z445, and you will find your hydraulic fluid capacity is 1.6-1.7 Qts. Recommended fluid is John Deere JO Plus50 15W-40, 20W-50.


----------



## Houndog101 (Mar 31, 2016)

Really ? for the trans ?


----------

